# AT&SF Coaling Tower in Las Vegas NM



## Kenshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone know what the AT&SF designed and built Coaling Tower in the Las Vegas NM railyard might of looked like when it was operational? I have found three pictures thus far that somewhat shows what parts of the coaling tower on the AT&SF yard in Las Vegas NM used to look like. I have a 1948 pic with the tower in the distance, the observer is looking south while standing in the rail yard about even with the depot, two pics of it being raised in 1957 that show some detail and a 1952 diagram of the yard from a AT&SF track plan.

Jpg 1167 shows the yard with the coaling tower in the distance, jpgs 1156 and 1149 are of the tower being raised.


----------

